# recording shows that air multiple times per day



## dvsweeper (Jan 4, 2009)

For example place a season pass on The Orielly Factor on the fox news channel, this show air at least twice per day and sometimes 4 times per day. The seaons pass records it each time. It would be nice to specifiy it to only record the show once between a certain time frame. You can't say once per day because the new show airs at 8pm and reruns at 11pm and sometimes at 5 and 6 am.


----------



## snash22 (Oct 27, 2007)

dvsweeper said:


> For example place a season pass on The Orielly Factor on the fox news channel, this show air at least twice per day and sometimes 4 times per day. The seaons pass records it each time. It would be nice to specifiy it to only record the show once between a certain time frame. You can't say once per day because the new show airs at 8pm and reruns at 11pm and sometimes at 5 and 6 am.


The standard answer is to set up your season pass to ignore duplicates. BUT, it seems FOX does not send the right info to the TiVo to say that the repeats are repeats. I get the same thing with Brit Hume.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

If just NEW doesn't work, then manual recording is your only option.

I know it's not the same channel, but Comedy Central is horrible at guide data, so this happens a lot, and the only answer is either manual, or get them all


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> If just NEW doesn't work, then manual recording is your only option.


Not necessarity. If there's a difference in show description between the new episodes and the unwated duplicates, then you should be able to use a variation of The Daily Show advanced wishlist trick. (See [thread=373836]this thread[/thread] for details)


----------

